# IBS, constipation and anal fissure



## excovgirl (May 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and it seems that this is maybe a group from the USA ?I'm in the Uk but have been unable to find a similar forum here and am desperate to talk to other people in my situation so please forgive me !I was diagnosed with IBS at age 16, I'm now 48 so have had a lifetime of it . In the last 2 years my IBS has swung from diarrhoea to constipation , possibly because I've now gone through the menopause. In the last 9 weeks I've had the most incredibly painful anal fissures . I've had 4 home visits from my GP and 2 visits to the surgery.This pain is the most painful experience I've ever had ( and I've had 2 kids with little pain relief , so that shows just how painful it is ! )Today , after crying in pain my fiancé called out an emergency doctor . He spent an hour with me and examined me. He says I have multiple fissures but one particularly severe one , with an anal tag.Now he's told me to take as many pain killers as I can within safe limits which is as follows. Starting at 8 am one co-codamol and one paracetemol . 2 hours later take 2 ibuprofen and repeat this process at 2 hourly intervals throughout the day . I am also supposed to take lactulose syrup and laxido throughout the day to soften my BM .I thought codeine was a no no if constipated but he says it's just as important to relax the anal sphincter as it is to soften the stools otherwise there is no chance of the fissure healing .I now don't know what to do ! The codeine does provide pain relief , but I'm so scared of making the constipation worse. I'm waiting for a gastroenterologist appointment , but meantime what do I do ? Is this amount of medication safe ? What I do know is I have had 9 weeks of constant , severe pain and I can't take it any more - and to make matters worse I'm supposed to be getting married on 6th of June and I have no idea how I'm going to get through the day if I'm in that much pain .Help !!!!!


----------



## AhmedYousef571 (Jul 22, 2012)

it's good to start with using laxitivies like lactulose to make stool soft but you must also increase fiber in your food and avoid white bread , white pasta , white rice and drink more water the final important thing to cure anal fissures is squat while bowel movement that is very important and it's easy simple do like picture Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought codeine was a no no if constipated but he says it's just as important to relax the anal sphincter as it is to soften the stools otherwise there is no chance of the fissure healing ..Help !!!!![/quote]If the idea is to relax, have you thought about a low dose tranquilizer?


----------

